# Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] !...



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2001)

Quelqu'un fonctionne-t-il sous cette figuration ? On m'a conseillé un pont Asanté (localtalk bridge) mais les essais sont peu concluants : une page de temps à autre, bcp d'erreurs postcript, et beaucoup de temps perdu.
Je désespère!!!
Y-a-t-il une solution ???


----------



## jacques38 (14 Juin 2001)

j'utilise une personal LS300 avec un adaptateur usb&lt;-&gt;série Keyspan, ça marche très bien pour les imprimante non Appletalk.
J'ai aussi une LW II NTX nécessitant Appletalk, mais je n'ai pas d'adaptateur pour la connecter ni sur ethernet ni sur Usb donc je n'ai pas testé ...
Je compte la mettre sur ethernet avec un Asanté Ethertalk lorsque des pilote pour ces vielles imprimantes seront disponible sous X.


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2002)

Voila, je voudrais savoir comment empéché une 16/600 d'imprimé la page de test a l'allumage, je sais que c'est possible par ce que celle du boulot ne le fait pas !


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2002)

Il faut utiliser la petite application utilitaire d'impression (plus le nom en tête, ça dépend des versions du driver avec lequel c'était livré : printer utilility, utilitaire d'impression, utilitaire service d'impression...) pour régler les différentes options. Bon, ça c'est sous les vieux OS. J'ai pas essayé sous OSX (les réglages, l'impression évidemment, ça marche).

Si tu n'as pas le dit utilitaire tu dois pouvoir le télécharger chez apple en téléchargeant le driver pour laserwriter


----------



## bip815 (9 Novembre 2002)

il te suffit de télécharger Apple Printer Utility sur le site d'Apple ou sur version tracker. Il marche sous classic et te permettra d'accéder à toutes les foncions de ta laser (page de test, économie d'énergie....).


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2002)

c'est bon, j'ai réglé la laser, par contre Apple Printer Utility ne fonctionne pas dans classic, j'ai du redémarré sous 9  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2002)

faut dire que la 16/600, c'est pas super jeune comme modèle...
Mais on en a une au labo, peu exploitée mais qui tourne bien. Bonne came (chère à l'achat si ma mémoire est bonne...). Tu as mis un bridge ethertalk dessus ?


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2002)

en faite je l'ai trouvé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif j'ai mit un brigde ethettalk dessus et ça marche sans probleme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif elle a 170 000  copie au compteur mais selon apple ça duré de vie minimum est de 450 000 copie (de quoi voir venir) sinon d'occaz on ne la trouve pas a moins de 350  (donc trés bonne affaire)


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2002)

Je confirme : excellente machine. On en a une au boulot qui commence à avoir des kilomètres au compteur. Pour l'instant, les problèmes se résument à :
- encrassement et sans doute un peu d'usure des rouleaux d'entraînement d'où blocage papier, à peu près réglé par un nettoyage et en changeant les papiers à problème.
- petit problème de fragilité au niveau du connecteur appletalk (il faut dire que le câble traînait par terre et que plus d'un s'y est pris les pieds dedans).

Pour la connexion, on a au boulot les deux ports (ethernet, localtalk) directs, donc même pas besoin d'un bridge (un AAUI pour ethernet).


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2002)

Bon ça a été un peu dur mais j'ai réussi a tout brancher :

-le modem est relier a un hub, sur ce hub j'ai branché l'imprimante et la base, avec appletalk d'activé sur mon Ti et le G4 via airport tout le monde voit l'imprimante


----------



## Zitoune (22 Août 2003)

Tout est expliqué  là


----------



## Zitoune (22 Août 2003)

Une autre solution


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

celle du boulot marche trés bien sous X sans faire tout ça


----------



## eixurit (31 Août 2003)

j'utilise ma LaserWriter par le port Ethernet via AppleTalk avec mon iBook mais impossible de faire la meme chose avec l'iMac....

j'active AppleTalk dans les Préferences réseau mais le centre d'impression  trouve AppleTalk désactivé quand je veux lui ajouter l'imprimante....

Merci


----------



## FredStrasbourg (7 Octobre 2003)

Hello ! J'ai fait une recherche à ce sujet, et j'ai rien trouvé, voilà pourquoi je m'adresse à vous.
J'ai récupéré une Laserwriter Select 3XX qui est en parfait état de marche (après impression de la feuille d'état, elle aurait 1000 copies au compteur !), quasiment neuve, avec 2 bacs d'alims...
Je sais que ces imprimantes sont de très bonne qualité, mais voilà : j'ai un G4 QuickSilver, donc sans prise série...
Voilà ma question : puis-je récuperer le port ethernet sur une LaserWriter Pro qui ne fonctionne plus ? (j'ai remarqué un emplacement pour ce qui doit être un connecteur ethernet, mais vide) Si non, existe-t-il un moyen pour connecter ce bijou sur mon G4 ? (adaptateur...) Je ne suis pas le roi de la bidouille, et suis à la recherche d'une solution simple.
Mon G4 tourne sous X.2.8., et mon ancienne Laserwriter Pro fonctionnait parfaitement (reconnue par le Mac) sous Ethernet.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## demougin (7 Octobre 2003)

un boitier AsanteTalk
vois chez macway


----------



## FredStrasbourg (18 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis renseigné, et ce boitier vaut plus de 160 Euros !!! Soit le prix d'une imprimante neuve !!! Faut pas déconner !
N'y a-t-il pas d'autre solution ? J'ai une carte SCSI dans mon G4, et l'imprimante dispose d'un port SCSI. J'ai essayé de les connecter, sans succès. L'imprimante n'est pas reconnue.
J'ai sur le même réseau que mon G4 un G3 bleu qui possède un connecteur pour les anciens claviers (ADB). Puis-je espérer l'utiliser pour brancher ma laser ?
Cela me fait réellement ch... de ne plus m'en servir, et je n'ai pas les moyens actuels d'acheter une imprimante neuve...


----------



## Goliath (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour la troupe!
Voilà, mon imprimante Laserwriter pro 630 a un problème de bourrage de papier (mais elle imprime encore très bien!)...je connais le problème puisque c'est la deuxième fois que cela m'arrive, c'est le chariot d'entraînement du papier à remplacer. J'ai encore une vieille bécane (7500 avec processeur G4) mais d'ici fin de l'année je la remplacerai par un vrai G4. Ma question: est-ce quil est possible de brancher cette imprimante sur un G4? Si ce n'est pas les cas, je n'effectuerai pas la réparation....

Merci merci! 

Goliath


----------



## imaout (22 Octobre 2003)

Si je ne me trompe, elle a une prise ethernet non ? Dans ce cas elle est connectable sur toute machine (iMac, iBook, G4, G5), sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## Goliath (22 Octobre 2003)

...c'est ce que je pensai mais je voulais avoir confirmation!

Merci


----------



## Goliath (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour la tribu!
Je voudrai connecter ma bonne vieille imprimante laserwriter Pro 630 sur mon G4 via la connexion ethernet. Je vais devoir rajouter une carte PCI ethernet car l'autre connexion ethernet est déjà occupé mais franchement je n'arrive pas à comprendre quel type de cable ethernet c'est...le cable RJ45 ne rentre pas...quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Merciiiiiiii!!


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2004)

Pour connecter cette laser Apple, il te faut un boîtier intermédiaire ; là, il faut que tu te renseignes... Chez Macway ou Surcouf...
D'autre part, tu n'as pas besoin d'une carte pci/ethernet, il te suffit d'acheter un hub ethernet...


----------



## demougin (9 Mars 2004)

pour la 630 je ne sais plus s'il faut un boitier, mais danbs le cas de transformation de protocole localtalk-ethertalk j'utilise un boitier asantétalk
néanmoins s'il y a une seule imprimante il faut réfléchir au coût d'une nouvelle imprimante par rapport au boitier si l'imprimante d'origine commence à être usée
dans mon cas j'ai deux sous réseaux localtalk (avec toutes les anciennes machines) avec boitier asantétalk vers le réseau ethernet principal


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Si ta laser a un port ethernet spécifique Apple (AAUI), il te faut un petit boîtier de branchement AAUI&lt;-&gt;10baseT ou éventuellement AAUI&lt;-&gt;coax.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux rajouter un deuxième port ethernet sur ta machine. Tu ne peux pas chaîner sur le même réseau ?


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2004)

Prends une borne airport sinon


----------



## Goliath (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si ta laser a un port ethernet spécifique Apple (AAUI), il te faut un petit boîtier de branchement AAUI&lt;-&gt;10baseT ou éventuellement AAUI&lt;-&gt;coax.
> 
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux rajouter un deuxième port ethernet sur ta machine. Tu ne peux pas chaîner sur le même réseau ?



...comprend pas comment j'ai pas pu y penser..j'ai un hub ethernet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...merci!


----------



## Goliath (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si ta laser a un port ethernet spécifique Apple (AAUI), il te faut un petit boîtier de branchement AAUI&lt;-&gt;10baseT ou éventuellement AAUI&lt;-&gt;coax.
> 
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux rajouter un deuxième port ethernet sur ta machine. Tu ne peux pas chaîner sur le même réseau ?



...au fait ce petit boîtier de branchement AAUI&lt;-&gt;10baseT est-il facile à trouver? Quel est +/- son prix?


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...au fait ce petit boîtier de branchement AAUI&lt;-&gt;10baseT est-il facile à trouver? Quel est +/- son prix?



Je viens de jeter un oeil chez macway (rayon connectique 10baseT) apparemement ils en ont un à 28,70 . Il faut juste vérifier que c'est le bon modèle mais a priori ça doit coller. Les autres revendeurs VPC doivent en avoir aussi et on en trouve peut-être d'occase.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2004)

Au fait combien coute un Toner pour ta Laserwriter


----------



## Goliath (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de jeter un oeil chez macway (rayon connectique 10baseT) apparemement ils en ont un à 28,70 . Il faut juste vérifier que c'est le bon modèle mais a priori ça doit coller. Les autres revendeurs VPC doivent en avoir aussi et on en trouve peut-être d'occase.



....merciiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Goliath (9 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Au fait combien coute un Toner pour ta Laserwriter



...alors, pour les sceptiques...ma Laser 630 fonctionne encore à merveille, elle vient d'avoir un entretien et est encore d'attaque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le toner chez Tinkco coûte 32,90 euros..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que demander de plus!


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2004)

C'est pas cher du tout....


----------



## FredStrasbourg (13 Mars 2004)

Salult à tous
Desespéré de ne plus pouvoir utiliser ma bonne vieille LaserWriter Select 360 sur mon G4 tournant sous X, j'ai récupéré un adaptateur Parallèle/USB destiné à l'origine à une merde d'Okipage 8iM. J'ai branché le tout, configuré mon service d'impression via GimpPrint intégré à notre Panther et j'ai testé. Ca marche !
Le seul problème, c'est que lorsque j'ai lancé une impression, et que je veux, par la suite réimprimer quoi que ce soit, je suis obligé de déconnecter la prise côté USB pour que mon Mac comprenne qu'il faille fermer la connexion à l'imprimante. Sans cela, je ne peux pas relancer d'impression, puisque la machine "croit" qu'elle est toujours en envoi de données.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour que cela ne se produise plus (modification du pilote ou que sais-je en passant par le terminal, par exemple), moi qui n'y connait que dalle ?
Je sais que d'aucun diront que je n'ai qu'à changer d'imprimante pour une plus récente, mais quel prix devrais-je mettre pour retrouver une imprimante 16 Mo de Ram, PostScript, 600 dpi avec 2 chargeurs de feuilles ?
En plus, cette machine est dans un parfait état et ne totalise "que" 5000 copies !
Merci d'avance !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (18 Mars 2004)

Je me réponds à moi même, en espérant que ce post permettra à quelques amoureux de leur laser de la faire fonctionner encore sur des machines récentes en USB.
Voilà donc.
Depuis la mise à jour en 10.3.3, tout fonctionne à merveille. Il vous faut un adaptateur USB &lt;-&gt; parallèle, et avoir installé avec votre système les gestionnaires d'impression Gimp Print.
Branchez le tout, puis ajoutez une nouvelle imprimante dans le Gestionnaire en appuyant sur ALT. La fenêtre vous proposera alors, en plus des configs habituelles, une option "avancée", qu'il faut choisir. Ensuite, dans la liste proposée, apparaîtra une ligne "Unknown", est c'est celle là qu'il faut choisir.
Voilà ! Ca marche ! Tout fonctionne, tout est reconnu, même l'extension 16 Mo et le deuxième bac d'alim.
J'ai procédé à pas mal de test, foncez, c'est nickel !


----------



## LezardGraphic (27 Avril 2004)

Bonour à tous,
Je suis nouvel abonné. Alors soyez gentils si je fais des bétises. Première fois que je viens sur un forum !!
Au fait : j'ai une laserwriter 8500 et je cherche à augmenter sa mémoire. Où en trouver ? comment faire ?
Merci de me fournir des réponses claires


----------



## golf (27 Avril 2004)

Ou es tu basé ?
Le SAV d'un revendeur historique comme IC doit pouvoir te donner la réponse...

Si tu es bricoleur, tu peux l'ouvrir pour accéder à la CM et voir le type de mémoire...

A suivre...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

On me propose une LaserWriter NTR. Je crois savoir qu'elle n'est pas Ethernet. Y a-t-il tout de même une possibilité de la branché sur Ethernet (switch?). Un convertisseur LocalTalk (AppleTalk)-Ethernet.


----------



## demougin (28 Avril 2004)

asantetalk


----------



## Madmac (28 Avril 2004)

ça m'intéresse aussi.
pour Mac X sur G3 desktop et personnal laserwriter.


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2004)

il y aurais bien ça



> Supports PTP, LPD, SMB, IPP (Internet Printing Protocol), Mac LaserWriter/Chooser (EtherTalk) and NetWare NDPS LPR Printing.


----------



## Madmac (29 Avril 2004)

ça renvoi sur une page d'erreur...

désolé...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> ça renvoi sur une page d'erreur...
> 
> désolé...



Mackie parlait de cet appareil.


----------



## Madmac (29 Avril 2004)

pourquoi Mac X sur un G3 beige n'arrive pas à reconnaitre une imprimante sur le port série imprimante ?
faut-il un driver spécial ?
et sur Mac 9, ça imprime, mais j'ai un logiciel qui me demande de pouvoir imprimer sur une postscript 2, et la personnal NT est en PS 1. comment la passer en PS 2 ? si c'est faisable....


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2004)

Mac OS X ne gere pas le port serie


----------



## Madmac (29 Avril 2004)

et il n'y a pas d'astuces pour contourner ça ?
via Mac 9 (classic) par exemple...je rêve peut-être, on a pas envie de changer de machine maintenant...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2004)

Pour en revenir à ma LaserWriter, j'ai pu la brancher sur mon vieux 8500... Après quelques tests infructueux, j'ai réussi à imprimer quelques feuilles (merci Mackie).

Bon, faudra que je change de cartouche, elle a l'air nase, mes feuille ressortent toutes dégeux. Le cylindre de la cartouche ne remplit plus son rôle semble-t-il.

Enfin, c'est du bonheur... J'ai enfin une LaserWriter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faudra encore que je lui trouve une place...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2004)

Comme je le disais dans un autre sujet, on m'a donné une LaserWriter... qui fonctionne. Le problème est que son ancien propriétaire était aussi fumeur... De ce fait, lorsque j'allume l'imprimante, ben ça sent la fumée et pas qu'un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Y a-t-il une possibilité d'enlever la carcasse de l'imprimante pour nettoyer un peu les ventilateurs.


----------



## golf (2 Mai 2004)

Impossible de me souvenir à quoi elle ressemble !...
Je me souviens que pour certaines lasers Apple, il était possible de sortir le bloc CM, mais !...
En tout état de cause et en dernier ressort tu peux, après avoir retiré la cartouche, prendre ta laser sous le bras et aller dans une station service lui donner un coup de soufflette...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2004)

J'ai passé un coup d'aspirateur à la sortie du ventilateur (merci Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et ça va déjà beaucoup mieux.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mai 2004)

Oui voila c'est radical mais efficace


----------



## FredStrasbourg (14 Mai 2004)

J'ai récupéré sur une Okipage 8im un adaptateur USB/Parallèle, et l'ai branché sur mon G4 867, et j'ai configuré l'imprimante avec le GimpPrint intégré à Mac OS X.3.3. Cela fonctionne sans aucun problème. Même le deuxième bac de ma laserwriter est reconnu, ainsi que l'extension mémoire.
Pour l'adaptateur, tu peux en trouver dans le commerce aux alentours de 100 Euros (c'est pas donné), mais pour profiter de la qualité légendaire d'une laserwriter...


----------



## Madmac (14 Mai 2004)

merci,

mais le G3 n' a pas de port usb. ou bien faut mettre une carte...
ça fait cher... vaut mieux changer d'ordi.

merci qd même.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &lt;a href="Supports PTP, LPD, SMB, IPP (Internet Printing Protocol), Mac LaserWriter/Chooser (EtherTalk) and NetWare NDPS LPR Printing." target="_blank"&gt;il y aurais bien ça&lt;/a&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> > Supports PTP, LPD, SMB, IPP (Internet Printing Protocol), Mac LaserWriter/Chooser (EtherTalk) and NetWare NDPS LPR Printing.



Et pourquoi pas un simple adaptateur port série-USB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personne ne l'a proposé.


----------



## Madmac (17 Mai 2004)

ça nécessite de changer d'imprimante, en dernier recours.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> ça nécessite de changer d'imprimante, en dernier recours.



Non, mais si je branche un adaptateur Série-USB sur ma LaserWriter, ça va pas fonctionner?


----------



## Madmac (17 Mai 2004)

si le Mac a un port usb, oui.
avec un G3 qui n'en a pas... et une laserwriter non plus.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> si le Mac a un port usb, oui.
> avec un G3 qui n'en a pas... et une laserwriter non plus.



Oui... mais on parlait pas de G3 au départ...


----------



## Madmac (17 Mai 2004)

c'est vrai, 1000 excuses....


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> asantetalk


Il te reste donc  Asantetalk... 




T'as plus qu'à trouver le distributeur en Suisse !
P'tite recherche là...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste donc  Asantetalk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On se perd un peu il me semble... J'ai un iMac G4 sur lequel j'aimerais brancher ma LaserWriter NTR. Un adaptateur USB-Série ferait-il l'affaire?


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On se perd un peu il me semble... J'ai un iMac G4 sur lequel j'aimerais brancher ma LaserWriter NTR. Un adaptateur USB-Série ferait-il l'affaire?


Il me semble mais je ne suis pas sur à 100%...
Alors que la solution Asantetalk, je la connais et suis sur à 100%...


----------



## demougin (17 Mai 2004)

asantétalk est un "bridge" et fait donc de la conversion de protocole (j'en ai 3 en fonctionnement sur 3 petits réseaux mixant ancien bidules et nouveaux) le seul défaut que je connaisse est le besoin de le réinitialiser de temps en temps (couper son alim, attendre quelques secondes et rebrancher.
un bidule série-série/ usb-série n'a peut être pas des fonctionalités uffisantes : il faudrait tester


----------



## imaout (17 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la solution Asantetalk, je la connais et suis sur à 100%...



Attention tout de même, voir ici...

« This means that some older AppleTalk printers are not supported by the release of O/S10 (and this may be true of OS/9.2 also). We have found that our office's LaserWriter 4/600 is fully supported but our older LaserWriter NTR is not functional using the LaserWriter'8' drivers supplied with the OS/10.+ version of the operating system... »

Effectivement avec ma Laser 4/600PS je n'ai pas de problème, mais avec une plus ancienne ?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (19 Mai 2004)

bonjour tout le monde,

une précision svp
le boitier asantetalk est-il livré avec le cable éthernet ?


----------



## demougin (19 Mai 2004)

la dernière fois que j'en ai acheté un il y en avait au moins un croisé
vas voir sur le site d'asante pour le package actuel


----------



## zacromatafalgar (19 Mai 2004)

après visite chez asante, les cables sont effectivement livrés.

comme quoi, avec un peu plus de recherches...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci  *demougin*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2004)

Donc je peux faire une croix sur l'AsanteTalk puisqu'il n'est pas compatible avec la LaserWriter NTR. Me reste comme solution, l'adapteur USB-Série ou cet appareil.


----------



## imaout (20 Mai 2004)

Est-ce que le problème n'est pas plutôt au niveau de OS X vis à vis de la Laser Writer NTR ? C'est ce qu'ils ont l'air de dire chez Asanté.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2004)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le problème n'est pas plutôt au niveau de OS X vis à vis de la Laser Writer NTR ? C'est ce qu'ils ont l'air de dire chez Asanté.



Ben, comme je comprends, les drivers d'OS X sont trop récents pour la NTR.


----------



## 406 (6 Juin 2004)

j'ai recuperer une au taf qui ne marchait plus trop bien. obliger de demonter et d'allé jusqu'au laser pour nettoyer le miroir qui était trés sale. je viens de faire une sortie. elle est comme neuve.  .le noir est nickel et puissant comme au premier jour


----------



## gafguy (25 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
Voici une solution qui peut servir à tous ceux qui ont une imprimante Apple LaserWriter NT ou toute autre imprimante qui ne supporte que le PostScript 1 :
1 - il faut aller sur http ://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/pslevel1 ;
2 - il faut télécharger les deux fichiers indiqués, à savoir :
a - espgs-7.05.5-0.ppc.dmg (qui doit être installé en premier) puis
b - pslevel1-foomatic-1.1.ppc.dm (qui installe l'imprimante sur le DD).
Le tout fonctionne à merveille, même si c'est un peu lent : j'ai imprimé sous 9.2.2 un texte, puis sous 10.3.4 un autre texte "dans la foulée", si j'ose écrire. 
Je viens encore de le faire.
Bonne journée,
Guy
PS : j'ai eu une NTR (elle a rendu l'âme après 720.000 impressions alors que Canon/Apple donnnaient un maxi de 350.000 feuilles) et j'ai maintenant une NT qui est loin de ce record. Or, elle fonctionne très bien !


----------



## lunatus (6 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré une LaserWriter 12/640 PS d'occas mais je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir pour changer la cartouche ou intervenir sur un bourrage papier. Est-ce que qqun pourrait m'indiquer la marche à suivre, et éventuellement un endroit où l'on peut télécharger un manuel ? Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Suffit de demander: la page des manuels des Laserwriter chez Apple.


----------



## lunatus (8 Août 2004)

Merci pour ce lien vers les manuel de l'imprimante laser !!! J'ai pu résoudre le problème et je le signale pour ceux à qui ça pourrait servir :

J'obtenais un message "Le plateau multifonction de l'imprimante est vide" et le voyant lumineux du milieu était allumé. Sachant que j'avais placé le papier dans le bac, et que l'imprimante imprimait les pages test sans problème, je ne comprenais rien.  

Finalement en lisant le manuel - grâce à vous -, j'ai découvert qu'il pouvait y avoir un conflit entre le plateau multifonction et le bac à papier (l'imprimante refuse d'imprimer avec l'un et fonctionne avec l'autre). La solution ? Dans le menu "Fichier" -> "Mise en page", sélectionner le format adéquat de papier (A4) et non US.... 

Des fois quand même c'est con l'informatique.... 

Encore merci... et vive Mac !


----------



## Chouette 57 (8 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, je recherche le schéma de la carte d'alimentation d'une LaserWriter 12/640 PS qui à pris la foudre (sur le site Apple je ne trouve que de la doc.générale mais pas le schéma électronique).
Et sur le site murata (fabriquant de la carte) je ne trouve pas non plus.


----------



## bip815 (8 Septembre 2004)

j'ai une 12/640 dont je ne me sers plus et qui fonctionne parfaitement qui pourrait t'intéresser.


----------



## hiro (10 Septembre 2004)

Impossible de remettre la main sur ce pilote d'imprimante que je voudrais remettre en service.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

Pour quel os ?

Pour X, c'est inclus...
Pour le reste, c'est par ici...


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Tu peux normalement les trouver dans cette page Apple . Plus généralement, il y a pas mal de choses accessibles à partir de la page au-desssus.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Golf a été plus rapide que moi . Ce n'est pas tout à fait le même chemin d'accés mais tu dois trouver à peu près les mêmes choses.


----------



## hiro (10 Septembre 2004)

Merci à vous.
J'ai apparemment trouvé le pilote qui convient à ma LASER WRITER IINT et j'ai téléchargé la version proposée sur le site "LASER PREP 7.1.2. sea", mais à l'ouverture il me demande "SELECTIONNER UNE DESTINATION FOLDER", quelqu'un peu me dire ou je doit le mettre pour qu'il apparraisse au sélecteur.


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

Pour quel os ?


----------



## Claude number X (11 Septembre 2004)

Salut, je n'arrive plus à imprimer à partir d'un vieux PB G3 noir sur une imprimante Apple Personal LaserWriter 300    Le tout n'ai pas à moi mais je l'avais installé à l'origine. Pire encore, puisque la propriétaire a prêté les 2 à une amie pendant un moment et depuis ca marche plus, qu'est-ce qui c'est passé, s'il c'est passé quelque chose ? Mystère !

J'ai d'abords cru à un truc dans le sélecteur ou l'Apple-Talk. A l'époque j'avais eut un peu de mal la dessus, mais après avoir essayé de nombreuses configurations inefficaces : en passant par le sélecteur du port série au port modem, avec appletalk activé ou désactivé, sur ces ports ou sur d'autres, j'ai décidé de repartir à 0   :hein:  
Je suis passé en 9.2. J'ai bien installé tout ce qui est gestion des imprimantes Apple. Mais quand je lance une impression, il finit toujours par me dire "Un problème est survenue avec l'imprimante. Vérifiez que l'imprimante est directement connecté à ce Mac, au port que vous souhaité et qu'elle est allumé" J'ai également essayé un autre câble de liaison (port série je crois, avec 2 flêches)

Alors    

*Si le tuner est vide*, peut-on le savoir autrement qu'en rachetant un neuf, je ne trouve aucun utilitaire pour le controler. Info système voit bien mon imprimante, dont le voyant est au vert. Bref, j'en appel aux possesseurs de Personal LaserWriter et ceux qui ont des souvenirs de cette époque pas si lointaine...


AIDEZ MOI


----------



## arvig (19 Octobre 2004)

j'utilise une laserwriter pro 630 en reseau ethernet sur un mac G4 sous OS 10,3. Elle presente une panne bizarre, le voyant  défaut de papier s'allume ... alors qu'il y a du papier.
J'ai une fois reussi a la faire repartir en changeant de cartouche d'encre (?? ). cette fois, rien à faire.
Qui aurait une idée pour la faire revenir a de meilleurs sentiments ?
merci d'avance


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Contacteurs sales ou nazes !
Retire le tiroir et regarde...


----------



## arvig (20 Octobre 2004)

je confirme, j'utilise un de ces vieux connecteurs ethernet "a griffe" sur ma 630 et j'ai un G4-400
ca doit pouvoir se trouver aussi chez les revendeurs d'occasse
n'ai pas la becane devant les yeux..

par contre, tu m'interesse, goliath, j'ai le pb de bourage que tu cites... on fait comment pour remplacer ce truc ? c'est cher..  ? etc ..

arvig@wanadoo.fr


----------



## nat (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un g5 que j'attends d'ici quelques jours maintenant. j'ai aussi récupéré une imprimante laserwriter select 360. Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment l'installer puisqu'elle est vieille et que je n'ai pas les drivers...
merci d'avance de vos conseils, merci d'être simples dans vos réponses, je ne suis pas une pro...


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2004)

La plupart des anciennes imprimantes laser Apple ont un oyau commun qui a été inclus dans Mac Os X 
Le vrai problème va être celui de la connectique...
Attendons que tu aies tout reçu 
Voir ce fil : Apple's LaserWriters' collection !...


----------



## christianomarc (13 Novembre 2004)

bjr,elle me sort par les yeux
je crée un fichier avec simpletext,je mets trois caractères ds ce fichier ,avec un format "Times", ou "Geneva"
je l'imprime --> erreur postcript
avec l'utilitaire printer utility,j'ai bien vérifié qu'il y avait les polices concernées dans sa rom
Nota : la page de test est impeccable
------------
un autre souci,j'ai une carte II NTX (d'abord,sur cette carte,il y a un emplacement vide pour une carte controlleur,vide,est ce normal?)
avec l'utilitaire printer utility,il me dit que mon imprimante as un spooler !! et qu'il n'est pas à meme de faire quoique ce soit
est ce que cette carte as été installé sur un réseau ?et qu'elle as gardé son identifiant ?c'est possible ça ? ca fait trois ans qu'elle est hors tension
dans le sélecteur ,son nom est "laserwriter IINTX/8Mo Fil&Val"
et au niveau des infos,il n'y a rien en face de version de postcript
 je crois que je vais tout jeter,ou vendre pour un franc symbolique
la cartouche de toner est neuve,je l'ai installé hier,je devrais pouvoir imprimer 300000 copies


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2004)

Quelle est ta version d'Os ?


----------



## christianomarc (14 Novembre 2004)

9,0,4


----------



## nat (14 Novembre 2004)

merci ! je reveindrai vers vous dès que j'aurai reçu tous mes cartons...
il faudra donc que je prévoie d'acheter des adaptateurs? 
bon... à très bientôt donc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème sur une laserwriter 12 640 ps ;
le problème classique sur cette machine :
*Bourrage papier systematique* 
J'ai essaye de la reparer selon le program REA Apple (qui prevoyait une reparation garantie jusqu'en 2003) mais rien a faire ; j'ai controlé tous les roller, leur parallelisme et j'ai egalement essayé avec un autre bac d'alimentation ;
ce problème peut il venir de la DC BOARD ?
ou c'est forcement mecanique ? (roller naze...)
je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un a déja réparé une LaserWriter 12 640 ?


----------



## legrizzly (20 Novembre 2004)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le driver de cette imprimante pour OSX...euh...il existe ????


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

Le pilote est déjà inclus dans Mac Os X


----------



## legrizzly (24 Novembre 2004)

Déjà inclus ???    ben je le trouve pas . en tt cas pas celui de la Select 300 ??


----------



## imaout (25 Novembre 2004)

legrizzly a dit:
			
		

> Déjà inclus ???    ben je le trouve pas . en tt cas pas celui de la Select 300 ??


La liste des drivers inclus :http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25587
La 300 n'a pas l'air d'y être, mais regarde si cela ne marche pas avec un autre.


----------



## imaout (25 Novembre 2004)

Rectificatif
Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur un document Apple :

Imprimantes Apple non reconnues sous Mac OS X 
Les fichiers PPD de ces imprimantes, incompatibles avec Mac OS X, ne sont pas inclus :
LaserWriter
LaserWriter Plus
LaserWriter IISC
LaserWriter IINT
LaserWriter IINTX
Personal LaserWriter NT
LaserWriter Select 310
Personal LaserWriter SC
Personal LaserWriter LS
Personal LaserWriter 300
LaserWriter Select 300

Pour voir l'intégralité du doc : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106516-fr

Désolé


----------



## tchicoss (13 Décembre 2004)

bonjour 
mon problem est le suivant
il y as un g4 sous mac osX
un pc sous xp
un router d-link di-604
une laserwriter select 360 avec un adaptateur asantetalk pour la mettre en rj 45
j'ai besoin d'imprimer aussi bien du mac que du pc en passant par le routeur je voudrait savoir si c'est possible et comment faire 
merci beaucoup


----------



## jhk (13 Décembre 2004)

Je ne peux pas te donner de réponse précise, mais je connais ce genre de bidouille pour l'avoir utilisée par le passé. A mes yeux, le problème va venir du fait que l'AsantéTalk, comme son nom l'indique en partie, est un pont convertisseur entre Ethernet et LocalTalk (indispensable pour la LaserWriter). Pour imprimer à partir du Mac, ça marchera avec une communication en AppleTalk (si ma mémoire est bonne (Cf Préférences Système/Réseau/Ethernet Intégré/Onglet AppleTalk)), mais ça te privera de ta connexion Ethernet si tu t'en sers pour Internet (type Modem ADSL Ethernet). A partir du PC, je ne peux rien te garantir. Est-ce qu'il connaît AppleTalk ?


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

En fait, le pb va être de trouver le pilote pour winmachin !...

Un fil sur les LaserWriter Apple...


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> A partir du PC, je ne peux rien te garantir. Est-ce qu'il connaît AppleTalk ?


Windows NT était capable de gérer le protocole appletalk, il faut juste l'activer dessus mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus sur le sujet. Reste à avoir le bon pilote (je ne sais pas si le laserwriter générique convient pour celle-là, je pense que oui vu qu'elle est postscript).

Essaye de partir de cette page apple pour avancer.


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour la version winmachin du pilote, c'est peut être par ici...

Liste des LaserWriter dont le pilote est inclus dans Os X...



			
				imaout a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur un document Apple :
> 
> Imprimantes Apple non reconnues sous Mac OS X
> Les fichiers PPD de ces imprimantes, incompatibles avec Mac OS X, ne sont pas inclus :
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!
Je recherche les drivers d'une imprimante laser Apple Writer Personnal Laser.
Où cela peut-il se trouver?
merci


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

je suit, si c'est une Personnal Laser NT, mais peut on les mettre sur OS X?


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)

Tout est ici...


----------



## greg2 (23 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème sur une laserwriter 12 640 ps ;
> le problème classique sur cette machine :
> *Bourrage papier systematique*
> ...


Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à ce problème.  
Il faut dire que je n'ai trop insisté pour tout vérifier.   
C'est vrai que c'est pénible d'avoir ce genre de matos et de ne rien pouvoir en faire alors qu'il y a peut-être une manip toute simple à faire.

Si vous avez une solution...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2004)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à ce problème.
> Il faut dire que je n'ai trop insisté pour tout vérifier.
> C'est vrai que c'est pénible d'avoir ce genre de matos et de ne rien pouvoir en faire alors qu'il y a peut-être une manip toute simple à faire.
> ...




C'est une 12/640 ps ?


----------



## greg2 (23 Décembre 2004)

Je pense mais je ne suis pas sur à 100%.
Elle est au boulot...


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

J'ai une NT, gros probleme au demmarrage, il faut que je la lance sans papier, puis que je le mette au moment ou elle imprime la page de test... bizard!
Comment fait on pour ameliorer le "gobage" du papier??


----------



## greg2 (24 Décembre 2004)

Tu allumes la machine et juste après tu mets le papiers?   
Et après ça marche nickel?
J'imagine qu'il faut éviter que la machine signale le manque de papier.

Vivement que je retourne au boulot pour essayer! :rateau:


----------



## br3b10u (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
Voila, on m'a récemment refilé un pm 8550/200 (sous 8.6) et une laserwriter pro 630 en me certifiant de son bon état de marche. seulement, dès que je branche l'imprimante sur le mac allumé, la souris ne peut plus cliquer, uniquement se déplacer et le clavier est planté ! 
Bon, très bien, j'éteins, je branche l'imprimante et j'allume... Il refuse tout simplement de s'allumer... D'autant plus que je suis pas très doué pour tout ce qui est port... J'ai essayé avec un cable "centronix" qui va jusqu'au scsi et un cable appletalk.
J'ai pourtant installé la dernière version du pilote laserwriter de chez apple et essyé un peu tout niveau apple talk. 
C'est embétant, d'autant plus que ca pourrait m'être utile...
Si quelqu'un est doué ou a une imprimante laser pro, qu'il me fasse signe ! 
merci d'avance


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2004)

Là, tu es face à 3 types de problèmes qui peuvent se cummuler :
 - un pb de connectique 
 - un pb d'état de ton os 8
 - un pb de pilote ou de l'état de son fichier de pref

Le manuel de ton imprimante est ici...

Les anciens systèmes sont ici...


----------



## br3b10u (30 Décembre 2004)

Oui bon enfin, j'ai eu l'occasion de me pencher sur le problème cet après-midi. J'ai retrouvé un vieux cable localtalk et ça marche ! Seulement, j'ai une diode allumée sur le devant de l'imprimante et dès que j'imprime un document, on m'envoie une "erreur interne"... Dans la documentation indiquée par tes soins, ils n'expliquent pas les significations des diodes...
On avance petit à petit...


----------



## br3b10u (5 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai trouvé ! Le voyant allumé me dit qu'il y a erreur sur la RAm Simm #1... Je n'ai plus qu'a trouver de la SIMM 72 broches et l'installer... 
Enfin, j'espère que ça marchera!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2005)

Bon pour le bourrage papier récurant de la 12/640 ps, quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le bourrage papier récurant de la 12/640 ps, quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?



il me semble qu'il y a ça


----------



## charlesetmargot (9 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir
j'ai une PERSONAL LASERWRITER LS connectée à mon vieux G3 Powerbook
elle marche du tonnerre
y a t il un moyen de la connecter à un IMAC G4 sans trop de frais ?
merci


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Elle est connectée comment à ton "G3 Powerbook" ?
Et sous quel os est il ?

Sous quel os est ton "IMAC G4" ?


----------



## brieuc (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
  j'ai une imprimante LaserWriter 12/640 PS et je désirerai la relier à  un PC. 

 J'ai téléchargé des fichiers destiné à  être installé sur NT à  l'adresse suivante: http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
   Ce sont les plus récent que j'ai trouvé, mais cependant l'imprimante ne semble pas être reconnue par la PC.

 si quelqu'un à  déjà  rencontrer ce problème, ou a une idée pour réussir cette installation, je l'en remercie d'avance.


----------



## brieuc (10 Janvier 2005)

en rechechant un peu je me suis aperçu que XP contenait les drivers de la plupart des imprimantes lasers Apple (liste complète ici: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;fr;293360)
 dont la laserwriter 12/640 PS.
 donc pas besoin de s'évertuer à trouver les bons pilotes. Cependant je n'ai pas encore compris comment la relier à mon réseau (et donc m'en servir pour imprimer!!)


----------



## charlesetmargot (12 Janvier 2005)

elle est connectée au G3 par le port série
mon IMAC G4 est sous OSX panther
merci


----------



## charlesetmargot (12 Janvier 2005)

il est sous OS9


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Janvier 2005)

je possède une laserwriter 300 que je souhaite brancher sur un iBook G4 acheté aujourd'hui, en remplacement d'un powerBook G3 sous OS 9.2.
sur le powerBook, l'imprimante était branchée via un mini-iDock (par ici pour la description du mini-iDock) et je voulais savoir s'il existait un driver adapté a os X de ce périphérique intermédiaire...

La recherche sur le forum m'a donné un fil peut-être intéressant que je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire complètement. Si quelqu'un y a lu une réponse, merci de mettre un lien.

Sinon, toute nouvelle idée me conviendrait, genre nouvelle façon de brancher l'imprimante, ou autre...

D'ici la, je finis de potasser tout le fil en question.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Hélas, je crains que ton pb ne soit pas de connectique !!!



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> je possède une laserwriter 300


Laquelle ? Personal LaserWriter 300 ou LaserWriter Select 300 ?

J'ai bien peur que ta laser soit dans la liste des lasers Apple non reconnues par os X   



			
				Document Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Imprimantes Apple non reconnues sous Mac OS X *
> Les fichiers PPD de ces imprimantes, incompatibles avec Mac OS X, ne sont pas inclus :
> LaserWriter
> LaserWriter Plus
> ...



Liste des LaserWriter dont le pilote est inclus dans Os X...


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement. Maintenant que j'ai eu le temps de bien tot potasser le fil, j'ai vu que mon imprimante n'était pas dans la bonne liste...  toupi... 

merci d'avoir déplacé le post en tout cas, et d'avoir répondu.


----------



## ppierre (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je possède une LaserWriter 8500 connectée par Ethernet à un mac sous OS 9.2 et un pc sous Windows 2000. Mais elle est un peu usée et j'ai un problème de bourrage papier.

Je retrouve les feuilles en accordéon à la sortie des rouleaux. Ce problème est évité uniquement en recto verso, le chemin y est plus tolérant mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups. Et ça imprime régulièrement de travers.

De ce que j'en vois, la feuille arrive légèrement cornée en sortant des rouleaux d'impression et après, c'est une question de chance.

Tout ça avec du papier "normal" A4 depuis le bac standard. Depuis l'avaleuse et avec du papier plus épais ce n'est pas mieux.

J'ai pensé à l'option de changer le bloc four-impression, mais je ne suis pas sûr du résultat et vu le prix...

Si vous avez une idée...

Merci


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu dois avoir un obstacle sur le chemin du papier :
- bourre de fibre de papier mêlée de poudre de tonner
- un petit bout de papier déchiré
- du tonner aggloméré [cuit ou non]

Je ne me souvient plus trop comment elle est faite mais ouvre toutes les "portes", sort la cartouche de tonner et passe l'aspirateur avec le suceur...
Aussi, regarde si tu n'as pas une ch'tite pièce cassée ou tordue sur le chemin du papier, un rouleau endommagé !


----------



## ppierre (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois avoir un obstacle sur le chemin du papier :
> - bourre de fibre de papier mêlée de poudre de tonner
> - un petit bout de papier déchiré
> - du tonner aggloméré [cuit ou non]
> ...



Merci!
Je l'ai déjà ouverte et je n'ai rien trouvé, je l'avais démontée pour vérifier l'état des rouleaux, et à l'oeil ils étaient en bon état. Je la redémonterai quand même pour voir...
Mécaniquement, ça avait l'air bien aussi.

Le coup d'aspirer le toner, j'aspire de quel côté? (ça m'évite de tout rouvrir tout de suite, pas le temps.)


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben, l'aspirateur, c'est sur le chemin du papier et, vue les symptômes, plus particulièrement après le four


----------



## Tichka (26 Janvier 2005)

comment connecter une laser Writer 16/600 PS à n iMac DV400 ? Est-ce qu'elle sera reconnue par Panther ou faut il télcharger un driver au quel cas où se le procurer ?


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Tichka a dit:
			
		

> comment connecter une laser Writer 16/600 PS à n iMac DV400 ? Est-ce qu'elle sera reconnue par Panther ou faut il télcharger un driver au quel cas où se le procurer ?


Elle sera parfaitement reconnue sans pb, j'en utilise une depuis fort longtemps 
Par contre, tu vas avoir un pb pour trouver le boîtier de liaison ethernet !
Je fais une recherche.

Chez Apple, il se nommait Ethertalk !...

Il y a aussi l'Asantetalk...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Tichka a dit:
			
		

> comment connecter une laser Writer 16/600 PS à n iMac DV400 ? Est-ce qu'elle sera reconnue par Panther ou faut il télcharger un driver au quel cas où se le procurer ?





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle sera parfaitement reconnue sans pb, j'en utilise une depuis fort longtemps
> Par contre, tu vas avoir un pb pour trouver le boîtier de liaison ethernet !
> Je fais une recherche.
> 
> ...



pas d'accord ! la 16/600 PS (j'en ai une) a un port ethernet AUI, tu a besoin transceiver AUI / ethernet (en RJ 45) pour la connecter, 20 euros sur ebay ou dans les petites annonces. Cette laser fonctionne très bien sous Mac OS X.3 (j'ai mis la mienne derrière une base airport extreme)


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord ! la 16/600 PS (j'en ai une) a un port ethernet AUI, tu a besoin transceiver AUI / ethernet (en RJ 45) pour la connecter, 20 euros sur ebay ou dans les petites annonces. Cette laser fonctionne très bien sous Mac OS X.3 (j'ai mis la mienne derrière une base airport extreme)


Mea culpa, tu as raison 
J'ai eu la fainéantise de sortir la mienne de son logement pour regarder :rose:

Par contre, le lien n'est pas bon !...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

si ça envoie direct sur ebay 






La suite de ce fils est là : Apple's LaserWriters' collection [2] !...​


----------

